# Cannabis plants worth $21 million seized during state-wide operation



## FruityBud (Mar 3, 2008)

Five people have been charged and thousands of cannabis plants worth more than $21 million have been seized by the NSW Police Force during a four-month operation across the State.

The 11,897 plants were seized as part of Strike Force Hutching 2, the 2007 / 2008 phase of the Cannabis Eradication Program coordinated by the State Crime Commands Drug Squad.

Drug Squad detectives work closely with local area commands across the state, as well as the Police Airwing and Dog Unit, to locate plantations around New South Wales each year.

The most recent raids concluded at the weekend and were carried out by the Drug Squad and New England Local Area Command.

During the three-day operation police seized 1221 healthy, mature-sized plants, ranging in height from 1-4m and worth an estimated potential street value of almost $2.5 million. The operation covered areas near Tingha and Wytaliba, as well as forests near Glen Innes.

Earlier last week, from Monday 25 February to Wednesday 27 February, officers from the Drug Squad and Manning/Great Lakes Local Area Command located 693 cannabis plants at 10 sites.

Ranging from seedlings to plants more than 4m tall, the cannabis was found in the Bago State Forest, as well as in the Comboyne and Mount George areas. The plants had a combined estimated potential street value of $1.215 million.

Drug Squad Commander, Detective Superintendent Greig Newbery, praised the work carried out by his detectives and officers from the local area commands.

This operation has been running successfully for a number of years and has a significant impact on the availability of cannabis in New South Wales, and in particular in the communities near where these seizures have been made, Detective Superintendent Newbery said.

Integral to the success of these intelligence-based operations is the work carried out by the local area commands, as well as information received from members of the community.

We encourage people with information about the cultivation, production or supply of illicit drugs to contact police at their local station or anonymously via Crime Stoppers on 1800 333 000.

During this operation four people were charged with drug-related offences and was charged with assault, with investigations still continuing in relation to some of the seizures.

These seizures and arrests should send a clear message that the NSW Police Force will continue to heavily target people involved in the cultivation and supply of cannabis throughout NSW, Detective Superintendent Newbery said.

The following results were recorded during the 2007 / 2008 Cannabis Eradication Program:

Coffs/Clarence Local Area Command:

The first of the CEP operations was conducted at the end of November last year and resulted in the seizure of 2539 cannabis plants, up to 2.5m tall, and worth an estimated potential street value of $4.08 million. The plants were seized from 33 locations including Bellingen, Dorrigo, Ebor, Maclean, Grafton, Iluka, Nana Glen, Sawtell, Thora and Glenreagh. Inquiries into the seizures have been continuing.

Mid North Coast Local Area Command:

Thirty-six locations were searched in early December last year, with police seizing 1439 cannabis plants worth an estimated $1.4 million during the five-day operation. Police have been continuing their inquiries into the alleged seizure of more than 400 plants from a private property at Taylors Arm.

During the operation a 52-year-old Moparrabah woman was charged with cultivate prohibited plant. She appeared in Kempsey Local Court on 15 January and is due to reappear in court today. Meanwhile, a 22-year-old man was charged with assault police and resist arrest.

Tweed/Byron Local Area Command:

In excess of 4200 cannabis plants were located across more than 35 locations and subsequently destroyed during a five-day operation in the area. The majority of the plants measured between 2m and 4.5m tall, with a total estimated potential street value of $8.5 million.

The five-day operation, carried out between Monday 28 January and Friday 1 February, led to the arrest of a 62-year-old Burringbar man. He was charged with one count each of supply prohibited drug, cultivate large commercial quantity of a prohibited plant, and possess prohibited drug. He appeared in Tweed Heads Local Court on Thursday 31 January and was bail refused. He is next due to appear in Lismore Local Court today.

Richmond Local Area Command:

Fifty-seven locations were searched in the Richmond Local Area Command over five days between Monday 11 February and Friday 15 February. In total, officers seized 1749 cannabis ranging in size from 1m to 4.5m. The plants, which were destroyed, had an estimated potential street value of $3.6 million.

During the operation a 51-year-old Woodburn man was charged with cultivate prohibited plant and possess prohibited plant, who is due to appear in Lismore Local Court on Monday 10 March. A 59-year-old Lillian Rock man is due to appear in Lismore Local Court on Monday 17 March charged with cultivate prohibited plant.

Manning Great Lakes Local Area Command:

A total of 693 cannabis plants were located at 10 sites during the operation, with the most significant seizures being made at three locations  in the Bago State Forest and sites near Comboyne and Mount George. The plants had an estimated potential street value of $1.215 million.

New England Local Area Command:

Inquiries are continuing after the seizure of 1221 cannabis plants during the three-day operation, which marked the end of the 2007 / 2008 Cannabis Eradication Program. The plants were worth $2.442 million and were located in the Tingha and Wytaliba areas, as well as state forests near Glen Innes.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/32p4jz*


----------



## dankbud420 (Mar 3, 2008)

thats sad


----------



## Firepower (Mar 3, 2008)

Imagined all the time and money that agency spent on MJ, if it was legal that time couldve been spent fighting real crimes that actually hurt and kill people!!.. Ignoarance at its best..:aok:


----------

